# playing with my camera



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

this is joey


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Cute pic.

Here's my two. The white & black one is 10 1/2, and the other is only 3 1/2.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

awwwww....cute kitties! thanks for the pics. here's one more with joey and my daughters cat, drew. we call him the "got milk" kitty.

trudy


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Meet "Bob's"


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*Kids*

1. Jack 
2. Oscar- 3 out of 9 lives left.
3. Scooter
4. Tootoo


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

how cute! bill, that oscar boy looks like he is about to use up another life! YIKES!! what a beautiful boy though.


----------

